# Horsepower



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

I'm shooting for 165-170 horsepower in my 1997 NIssan 200sx SE(Gad16E)...What do mods do i need to acheive this? And is it even possible with out nos or turbo? PLease respond!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

heres what u need to do, u wont reach 160+whp tho

an sr20 all motor can do about 164whp

HS CAI
Stromung cat back exhaust
HS headers
JWT ECU
JWT Cams
UR pulley set
Aquamist water pump


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Without boost or the bottle, it ain't gonna happen on a GA.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

read this.........then go all the way to the bottom to see what some cars pull with mods

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november02/project200sx/


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

How mUch will all this cost me?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

HS CAI=200$
Stromung cat back [email protected]
HS headers=400$
JWT ECU=600$(i think)
JWT Cams=500$(or close)
UR pulley set=180 underdrive pulley alone
Aquamist water pump=not needed, but a nice upgrade for better cooling(about 300$)


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

i want a phat kit for my car..what kit do u suggest.??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

search....assload of threads on kits for b14's. the only way to reach anything close to that hp all motor is raise compression, bore out the block, extensive head work, bolt ons, and prolly a few other things


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> *search....assload of threads on kits for b14's. the only way to reach anything close to that hp all motor is raise compression, bore out the block, extensive head work, bolt ons, and prolly a few other things *


and then youre talking a few G's

use www.ninjacar.com www.**************.com www.visracing.com and www.erebuni.net for references on kits


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

*More Horsepower*

How much will each of there mods actually add...
HS CAI
Header
ANd full exhaust


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

all these numbers are approx.



CAI=5-7whp
headers=8whp 
stromung exhaust=i've seen up to 10whp


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

I want either a INjen cold air intake---problem being i dont kno if it fits the 1.6L year 97..on all the web sites it says injen 95-96 and i thought all the engines where the same form 95-98....
??


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

boss im seriously not trying to be an ass so if i come off as one im sorry. i normally just answer the question..but alot of your questions can be answered at sentra.net under the kojima's garage section or by pressing the search button and looking around. as far as the intake..im pretty sure it fits. it would fit a b13 as well so im sure itd fit a 97


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

95-99 sentras are all the same except for 98 sentra se and 99 sentra se-l


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

Sorry for asking so many questions...i just need to kno this stuff and i didnt really think i was going to be answered this quickly or else i would've done searches..and i already looked searches..it never clearly said if it will fit or not...and please dont call me boss...sorry if i come off as rude..and sorry for asking so many questions...


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

AjRaCeR805
Thanks alot for being patient and asking my questions...and how do u kno so much..ur like a computer...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Chapskac said:


> *AjRaCeR805
> Thanks alot for being patient and asking my questions...and how do u kno so much..ur like a computer... *



i was once a newbie too

www.sentra.net
www.nissanperformancemag.com

helped me out a lot when i was trying to learn

hit me up on AIM if u have more questions


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Albert, lest you forget, ninjacar is evil


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i wasnt calling you boss for any reason. it's just a term i use instead of something like man or something like that. sorry about that. i wasnt referring to your question about the injen instake, i was referring to the questions you had about bolt ons. i was once a newbie too, but back then we didnt have this forum and had to search sentra.net...guess sometimes i forget


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *Albert, lest you forget, ninjacar is evil *


yes ninjacar.com is very evil so dont buy from them, if i were u i would consult liuspeed on these forums about body kits first


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

Hi i got 2 8" audiobahn subs...they are 400 watts rms a peice what wattage amp do u guys suggest and does it matter what kind..b,c im not lookn' to spend a lot of money..


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Chapskac said:


> *Hi i got 2 8" audiobahn subs...they are 400 watts rms a peice what wattage amp do u guys suggest and does it matter what kind..b,c im not lookn' to spend a lot of money.. *



hahaha, how does this thread go from horsepower to body kits, to amps? LOL

theres a special section to post this question on, but i dont want u to double post so i'll just answer it here

get a 2channel amp that can power at least 350 watts rms per channel

of course it all depends on the OHMS of your subs....let me know


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

it 400 OHMS


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Chapskac said:


> *it 400 OHMS *



LMAO!

400ohms? haha

they should say on the subs themeslves

usually like 2 ohms, 4 ohms n such


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

Crap i looked at the wrong thing...as u can tell im new at this audio crap...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Chapskac said:


> *as u can tell im new at this audio crap... *


i didnt notice


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

here are my subs... 
400 Watts RMS 
Sensitivity: 101db 
Frequency Response: 30-150Hz 
Dual 4 ohm Input 
Blue Interior Neon Lighting 
Mirrored Internal Panels 
Molded Textured Injected Poly Cones 
Spun Aluminum Venturi Ports


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

So what watt amp should i be lookn into?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Chapskac said:


> *here are my subs...
> 400 Watts RMS
> 
> Dual 4 ohm Input
> *


i take it they are dual voice coil?


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

if they can handle 400watts rms try to find a 1000 watt 2 channel amp. itll cost alot but damn 8's can handle 400 rms? must be some high end stuff.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Katana200sx said:


> * damn 8's can handle 400 rms? must be some high end stuff. *


thats what i was thinking, r u sure its 400 rms or 400 max? in either case....look for an MTX thunder


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> *all these numbers are approx.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds really high to me on a GA. more like 10hp for all 3 mods.


----------



## 97gxe (Jun 17, 2003)

hey sr20racer are you from clinton, ny??? upstate ny?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> *Sounds really high to me on a GA. more like 10hp for all 3 mods. *


ya, i over exaggerated on the numbers a bit.....but not on the stromung exhaust(1997 ga16de's dyno proven at 10whp) the HS CAI is more like 4-5whp
and the header is about the same 5-6whp


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

So after $1000 somebody can get 20whp (still very high est)?Wouldn't that put the GA @ 120whp?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> *So after $1000 somebody can get 20whp (still very high est)?Wouldn't that put the GA @ 120whp? *


no, a totally stock GA would put like 87whp


----------



## Chapskac (Aug 8, 2003)

I got the numbers for the subs right off the web site...if u dont believe it...here is the web site...http://www.themegasale.com/browse.cfm/4,2140.html


----------

